# Goat Breeds with Waddles



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 20, 2010)

I absolutely adore goats with waddles! What are the breeds in which waddles are *acceptable*?

ETA: I know they can be found on goats that are not supposed to have them, but what breed is SUPPOSED to have them?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they all are. Some individuals have them, some don't. My neighbor has 6 Saanens and 7 Toggenburgs. 3 Saanens have wattles, 2 Toggenburgs have them.

I personally don't like them, but I've spent the better part of my life around Arabian horses and I like clean looking necks and throatlatches. I think it detracts from their appearance.

Then again, I have LaManchas and many people can't stand the earless goats, so ...


----------



## ()relics (Feb 20, 2010)

....wattles are found indiscriminately in dairy breeds...If you ever see a boer with wattles, Be sure it isn't a full blood.....


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 2, 2010)

They are acceptable in all dairy breeds. Some have them, some don't. There is no one breed that always has them. 

I like them, myself. I have an Alpine buck and a mini-LaMancha doeling with them. A surprising number of my visitors seem to think that is how you tell a male from a female. Or that it's a male if it has a beard and horns.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Pygmy's can have them too... I'm almost certain I read that somewhere.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, Pygmies can, and Nigerian Dwarfs as well.


----------

